# Flood table homemade growtent



## FilthyFletch (Jan 28, 2008)

Ok well I have promised to show some new stuff I had in the workings so here is a little bit showing a basic 3x3 flood table in a diy convert hydrohut style grow tent.What I have here basically is my grow tent I made,3x3 table,20 gallon res, 1 150 gph pump,pvc table I built ,1 of my converted 4 tube t8 commercial florescent fixtures and then plants in 4x4 rockwool in 6 inch square pots with hydroton. The total cost for the entire shown setup was less then $165 usd.The pvc table I build from 1 1/2 inch pvc pipe and connectors.The table is an american hydro ponics table cost $50 with fittings.The light setup cost me $40 for the fixture, bulbs and cord.The pump was $10.The res was $3.The tent setup cost me $40 total with the material and frame I had to build.The unit was a particular storage type unit that was designed to use clamps to hold it to your cieling joist and hand there so I saw it bought it custom build a 3/4 inch pvc farme for it and then I use fusion plastic bonding spray on paint and did the inside white and the outside matte black. This made the basic design and then I built a quick stand leveled the table and hooked it up. Now I do have a co2 injection system on it not shown as I wont use it til another week. I also have 2 4 inch inline fans setup I removed for pictures.1 will send air out and 1 will take air in of course all timed against the co2 injections.There is a small oscalating fan on the floor moving co2 upward after it falls and another $5 clip on fan to blow on the plants circulating the air around them.This whole setup including the co2 fans and the hps light for later ran me about $275 including the rockwool, hydroton and pots after shopping around...This will be its first go around so we will see if it works well. The tent can actually accept a 4x4 table but its tight so I figure the 3x3 table was dirt cheap so why not use it.I have 12 plants in it was gonna do 16 but will see how this goes..Now some pictures that show the outside and some of the sweet purple and BB clones just going in..Yeah they llo little rough as Im nursing the BB as its the hardest plant on earth to clone..Ok will post shortly some reason server rejected some pictures..


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 28, 2008)

not bad... i like


what is your secret on real quiet fans fletch? im talking quiet quiet.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 28, 2008)

well the little inline fans from like homedepot the 4 inch or 6 inch fan are fairly quiet to begin with but to deaden the sound I like to use the same sound mat you use in car stero setup to stop outside noise or rattles.It comes in sheets thats peel and stick on 1 side its kinda like a rubber product. I wrap the outside of the fan housing with it and then on the ducting I have usedbubble wrap over the ducting and it makes the air almost silent running.They also make heat duct wrap thats insulates ducting with insulation and then mettalic outter covering so it is moisture proof.

off topic I saw you refer a link to someone who had a room looking for kits and you gave them the faq fllod buckket setup...was there ever the last part of how to build the controller unit bucket? I have been working on a similar unit for a 28 bucket setup and found a place that will sell me the controller unit for $115 but I think it can be made even cheaper Im just not sure how to set it up using the floats and timers.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 28, 2008)

International Cannagraphic Magazine Forums - Krypto's Ultimate Controler

funny you asked about that. why i had built the whole system, got all the buckets, tubing set and all....but i have yet to build the controller and the controller bucket.....im just deciding to put it in storage and going smaller. Put all my energy in the cab bro!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 29, 2008)

you gon build one fletch? or market them for cheaper?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 29, 2008)

Im working on figuring out how much I can do these for then I will make them for sale.I wanna see how rock bottom I can get cost and have a good quality unit


----------



## infamouse21 (Jan 29, 2008)

our control unit was 300$!!
where did u find 1 for 100$

semms u should be able to make one for around 70$ outof quality stuff. after all if it doesnt turn off u got problems, lol


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 29, 2008)

I found a hydro seller online and talked him down from $175 to $115 shipped.Its the real controler module with the cap controller


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 29, 2008)

get the fuck outta here fletch, word?

share the secret....


naw cuz im not even going with the buckets anymore...i would like to finish this project tho...


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 29, 2008)

Ill share after I make sure to order me my 2 units then I will pass on the connect lol sorry its a me first world and Id hate to have him run out or somthing lol..Then again if Im not using a bc bllom box its impossible to grow medical grade marijuana for under 5 grand lol (joke referenced to my new favorite jerkoff Mr BC)


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 29, 2008)

L.M.A.O.

why you had to say that fletch. you know he got satellites, now he about to come in here and start bitching man...

great...LOL!!!!

you must spend 5 grand this, 5 grand that

and guess what? my buddy who owns the store just told me i could get the whole setup multiflow system(12site starter, res, controller bucket and fittings, etc) for a discount @ $200 and he'll sell me an additional controller bucket for $50 bucks (for the system i had already start making)

i might just go buy and put it in storage....you cant beat that deal bro!!!


----------



## xbravoz (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice....very professional looking..If I tried to make something from scratch it would probably look like this.....all twisted


----------



## infamouse21 (Jan 29, 2008)

oh well.. i tried


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 29, 2008)

Loud if he will sell you controller units for $50 the real cap kind Ill buy you one if I can have one at that price too lol let me know.Ill use bigger pumps as I want a 30 site unit


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 29, 2008)

its the bigger pump..... just only 12 sites. i have to buy the expansion(aka buckets) set.... or more buckets. either way ill keep you in the know.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 29, 2008)

yup I just need the controller.I got buckets galore to use.I wanna use 6 rows of 5 buckets.Im working on another version that will be aero instead of flood its pretty easy so far just gotta work out the drainage return better yet...lol I laid a challenge to bc Im gonna build a knock off of the bc box when it warms up oh it will be sweet gonna go flat balck matte paint with my Flecth logo stomping the bc box air brushed on it lol


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 29, 2008)

LOL!!!

well if you do the aero buckets...i want the blueprints!!!! i will finish my bucket system asap if you do!!!


that sounds very interesting!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## munch box (Jan 29, 2008)

fletch i was wondering can you make one of these flood and drain tables with the fogger? How would you build one of those fogger machines if you were to DIY?


----------



## Serotonin (Jan 31, 2008)

Fletch, thanks for posting this dude. I'm currently trying to figure out a good method for tent growing and this looks pretty good. 

Can you link me the site you got that ebb/flow tray from? All the places I see want like $100 plus for them.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 31, 2008)

If you wanna use a fogger setup I think I have an idea for you but let me sketch it out to make sure it will work correctly can be done though...the link to get a 3x3 table on sale is Alternative Garden Supply - Hydroponics and Indoor Gardening Supplies and Equipment in the clearence section.I am close to one of the stores so I was able to pic up directly no shipping charge and its a little cheaper in store.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 31, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/19049-ultrasonic-misters.html


there too fletch...

we need ya to help us brainstorm


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 31, 2008)

Ok went there and made a post.Im gonna order some foggers and see what I can come up with..so now I have to finish the how to build the large aero setup post, post the how to make your own polished steel reflector, build a bloombox knockoff for under $500 and now come up with a fogger system lol damn Im booked up and no time to do it all lol


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 19, 2008)

Figured Id add some new stuff to this thread.Heres some pictures of the plants at about 20 days. Its going but kinda slow as I had some difficult clones and Im using dutchmaster nutes for the first time.Anyways these show the BB is still rough looking but the sweet purple is doing well.The florescents will be gone in a day or 2 and the 600 watt hps will go in.But more on that later


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 20, 2008)

you're a very busy man!!!!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 20, 2008)

I try to be.I got my spots spread around this little world.doing a little soil, little flood table action and always some aero stuff..Next to give a try is the fogger stuff when I get a chance lol


----------



## JayDRO (Feb 21, 2008)

nice....this is something in the works for me, ebb & flow in a grow tent. ill def be keeping my eyes on this thread. lookin good by the way!


----------



## JayDRO (Feb 26, 2008)

any updates on this?


----------



## Tanuvan (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow Fletch, you are pretty legendary!  I was trying to figure out a good way to design a tent. I think I am going to do the panda film and pvc frame. 

Your's looks awesome!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 26, 2008)

Yeah here are some updated pics.These are roughly 15 days in veg..the BB clones dragged my times down but the sweet purple and my original bubblegum mother from its mother creator caught up in 4 days lolIts a beast.Anyways figure 12 days for the BB clones which is just nuts and 15 days veg so 25-28 days from the clone cut. They now have thier 600 watt hps over them and are at day 1 flower still using the Dutchmaster nutes for the first time but I did cheat and added some FoxFarm tiger bloom to help set the flower sites and I did add some Grotek H202 for o2 to the roots and prevent any algae on the rockwool cubes.They will get a dose here and there of sugar daddy and humboldt county's gravity to harden the buds off..Anyways some new pics going into flower now. Iwill be going to get another couple of these storage setups and building them into grow tents with hardframs and air inlets and such...


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 27, 2008)

what no comments I only get comments when I dont post an update lol


----------



## infamouse21 (Feb 27, 2008)

what do u think about drip system on a larg scale.
is it productive. say 1oz per or more single cola plants kinda sog style
wondering cause ebb flow isnt going 3 be possible & drip seems the only way.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 27, 2008)

Im not a big drip fan except I dont mind it to help watering large soil grows then I run lines and pecker drips to each pot and then set my timer to the pump so I dont have to worry about watering. I dont like to use drips on cubes some do but not me. If I was forced to use a drip I would use a direct waterline typ setup like an aero tub or dwc where each netpot in the setup would get a hose line right into the netpot and then run 24 hours on.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 27, 2008)

looking good. i havent forgot about you!!!!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 28, 2008)

Ok gonna put some new pics of the soil grow in the Fletch getting dirty 2.0 thread now


----------



## infamouse21 (Feb 28, 2008)

well we wernt going to run a drip nosle. we were thinking of running a line for each pot & the line will do a circle around the plant & that will have like 5 holes in it. also using hydrotone. but now we arre thinking about using some r/w pieces to hold some water due to the fact that a drip system really doesnt feed very even so maybe the r/w pieces will help with that. or maybe putting some fytocell. what u think


----------



## JayDRO (Feb 28, 2008)

what kind of square pots are you using fletch? is there a certain ebb & flow type or are those just regular square pots? anything special to them? i rarely ever see people use the pots on an ebb & flow but im thinking of doing it that way, just wondering about the pots.


----------



## southfloridasean (Feb 28, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> Ok gonna put some new pics of the soil grow in the Fletch getting dirty 2.0 thread now


Fletch what type of water schedule do those ebb & flo bucket systems receive? Also the flood & drain tables.


----------



## sloeginfizz (Feb 28, 2008)

i want to expand my flowering space and your grow tent looks to good to be true.. haha. i've priced them and it will be around 200 bucks for the kit. f that. how does the pvc handle hanging your light? bend much? my hood is pretty hefty and the last thing is for an accident.. you have some great ideas fletch.. your cloner is awesome. haven't lost a clone since i followed your guide. i think if i upgrade to this growtent, i'm going to do ebb n flow on half and build a larger aero mister, or just make it a dwc with 4 -6 large plants. i can't keep up with the clones with my current flowering space. decisions haha


----------



## longlivemtb (Feb 28, 2008)

Good stuff, have you tried every grow method by now? it looks like you have


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 28, 2008)

On the drip system I think I would go rockwool cubes with hydroton pebbles just because I havent use the rockwoll filler yet so Im not sure what retention it might have and I am familiar with hydroton clay pebbels...The square pots I use are I believe 6 inch pots thats across side to side. Yeah this was one of 2 ways I learned from the older guys who I got my begginngs from.They either laid rockwool mats on the table in rows then cut a square out and fit the 4x4 cube into it and then filled the entire table with hydroton about 3 inches deep or used the pots. The pots are cheaper and if your gonna stay 2-3 feet finish work great now if you have room like the others they grew thier plants to 5 feet in tables but they had large pvc grids and a warehouse so they went bigger..In my flood tables it varies I like 4 waterings a day.This 3x3 table holds 12 plants well thats about it for this style without a mini sog and lollipopping. I set my timer to water every 6 hours for 10 minutes and then it takes 4 minutes or so to drain.Now for the ebb and flow buckets I dont have any of those but if you mean my aero type stuff I run the pumps 24 hours a day and will be doing a journel on the next full aero setup I do which will be 28-32 site setup...sloe glad I had something that helped ya out lol..The tents Im working on figuring what I can do to make these availiable and at waht cost.The basic tent costs be $45 right now but Im trying to get bulk prices.Then the frame and mods.I wanna keep the cost in the $100-120 range if I can...The unit holds my old ass heavy steal half cylinder reflector pretty good but I already had ideas to make it even better but this was my proto type to see what it can do and what it needs.The pvc flexs some but not bad at all.I think I can maybe go with a solid type of material for the ciieling to offer an even stronger frame.These have 2 spots setup for fans one for in and one for out.Very easy to setup a co2 line in the cieling over the plants.I will perfect this unit hopefully in next month or 2...I also have to get ready for my challeneg and build my own version of the BCNL Bloombox.I was told that the $grand they charge is rock bottom for thier units and cant be done for less.Soooo me being me I said I can do it better for under $700 so thats coming when it warms up.I will do it better and Im gonna shoot for under $500 if I can with lights we'll see...Ive done the basic versions of most grow methods.I ve done soil,aero,flood and drain,drips,dwc,bubblers and Im tinkering on a fogger setup but I am learning everyday and I havent done like a wall grow or a stadium seat dirt grow yet.I will though lol


----------



## southfloridasean (Feb 28, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> On the drip system I think I would go rockwool cubes with hydroton pebbles just because I havent use the rockwoll filler yet so Im not sure what retention it might have and I am familiar with hydroton clay pebbels...The square pots I use are I believe 6 inch pots thats across side to side. Yeah this was one of 2 ways I learned from the older guys who I got my begginngs from.They either laid rockwool mats on the table in rows then cut a square out and fit the 4x4 cube into it and then filled the entire table with hydroton about 3 inches deep or used the pots. The pots are cheaper and if your gonna stay 2-3 feet finish work great now if you have room like the others they grew thier plants to 5 feet in tables but they had large pvc grids and a warehouse so they went bigger..In my flood tables it varies I like 4 waterings a day.This 3x3 table holds 12 plants well thats about it for this style without a mini sog and lollipopping. I set my timer to water every 6 hours for 10 minutes and then it takes 4 minutes or so to drain.Now for the ebb and flow buckets I dont have any of those but if you mean my aero type stuff I run the pumps 24 hours a day and will be doing a journel on the next full aero setup I do which will be 28-32 site setup...sloe glad I had something that helped ya out lol..The tents Im working on figuring what I can do to make these availiable and at waht cost.The basic tent costs be $45 right now but Im trying to get bulk prices.Then the frame and mods.I wanna keep the cost in the $100-120 range if I can...The unit holds my old ass heavy steal half cylinder reflector pretty good but I already had ideas to make it even better but this was my proto type to see what it can do and what it needs.The pvc flexs some but not bad at all.I think I can maybe go with a solid type of material for the ciieling to offer an even stronger frame.These have 2 spots setup for fans one for in and one for out.Very easy to setup a co2 line in the cieling over the plants.I will perfect this unit hopefully in next month or 2...I also have to get ready for my challeneg and build my own version of the BCNL Bloombox.I was told that the $grand they charge is rock bottom for thier units and cant be done for less.Soooo me being me I said I can do it better for under $700 so thats coming when it warms up.I will do it better and Im gonna shoot for under $500 if I can with lights we'll see...Ive done the basic versions of most grow methods.I ve done soil,aero,flood and drain,drips,dwc,bubblers and Im tinkering on a fogger setup but I am learning everyday and I havent done like a wall grow or a stadium seat dirt grow yet.I will though lol


Good looking Filthy.


----------



## infamouse21 (Feb 29, 2008)

well we are thinking stadium hydro


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 3, 2008)

Ok been a few days now and just coming to the end of 1st full week flower on these.Plants doing well BB has come on strong last few days and like all the new light and nute switch over.Hairs are filling nicely and the BB have nice bulbous resin glands forming at the hair.Should be good hopefully these will only need another 5 maybe 6 weeks. The sweet purple in there is filling full and bushy while the BB now have all taken the look of a topped plant has each has at least 6-8 nice top colasa forming so should yield well.Added good doses of the sugar daddy along with the addition of fox farm Tiger bloom and grotek super h202 keeping ph right at 5.5-5.8 max.Using the same dutchmaster bloom A and Bloom B for main nutes.Daily doses of co2 will be maintained til end via co2 tank injections..11 plants in the table and the goal will be a minimum 11 dry oz..Lets keep our fingers crossed


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 3, 2008)

looks good, ive changed my mind on the hydro system i was planning on useing to a series of floood table seeing you and al setup sold me on it.
looks alot cheeper to, the floot tables are around 124$ at the grow store 
there white but I see black one to they cheeper? and whats a good site 
to get them at?


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Tight thread, FF!! *

*And you built everything yourself? I need to take alot of notes. I've been wanting to build a tent myself. *

*I havent been following along....but Im a quick study. Let me read up.*


----------



## JayDRO (Mar 3, 2008)

damn they're lookin good ff. do you have a link to those pots you buy? are they just regular 6'' pots you use on soil grows? im still kind of lost on that lol


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments guys.Yeah imma cheapskate and I like diy projects guess thats why Im a carpenter lol...Yeah heres a link to a place that sells the same pots I use. I use the 6" pots but the bigger 9" are good too... http://www.altgarden.com/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=42

The white tables are just as good if not better as they reflect like back up and probably stay a little cooler on the roots. Im using this black 3x3 table as place I buy some stuff had them on clearence for $50 as they said they were discontinued which isnt true they are american hydroponics tables and you can still order them upon request so guess they were just old stock and all I had were 4x8 tables so I wanted to do a small tent grow and wasnt sure if a 4x4 would fit in there but it would have after looking around at different 4x4s maybe next time should be able to squeeze 16 in a 4x4 maybe more..


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 3, 2008)

On price I figured it cost me about a total of $180 for this entire setup minus the light but I got the 600 watt used for $50 so $230 for the entire setup not counting the co2 setup.Figure to buy it all premade the tent alone would have cost $299 and if you buy a table stand those are $85 and usualy 3x3 tables are about $80.I had the pots and hydroton and I got the 4x4 cubes for $10 for 2 packs of 8..The res is just a 30 gallon rubbermaid tub with a 170 gph pump.


----------



## dankforall (Mar 3, 2008)

I grow in soil now but have space for another set up. I was thinking 20 plants SOG. I was going to get a 4x4 table and do an ebb n flow setup like yous. I am so tired of pulling out all of the plants and watering. Your plants look very nice I hope you meet your goals!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 10, 2008)

Ok been another weeek so Im putting up a few new pics.They are getting the Dutch Master bllom A and B nutes I also added some Fox Farm Tiger Bloom to help set the bud sites doing 1 table spoon per gallon of that.Then the usual grotek H202 and sugar daddy.One more week and they get thier first of 3 doses of Humbodlt countys gravity.Buds forming nicely and filling in.The Sweet purple right under the light hit a growth spurt and will now get a little lst action to keep the top from touching the light as I have maxed out my height for moving the light..


----------



## southfloridasean (Mar 14, 2008)

Fletch how do you go about cleaning the table in between nute changes? Also do with these set ups I assume that you can still add peroxide as one would with DWC or aero correct?


----------



## southfloridasean (Mar 14, 2008)

& how is leeching performed on these tables?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 15, 2008)

Well I dont really clean the table with res changes as htye stay clean since they flood and drain few times a day now 6 times a day.I change my res once a week and clean t out. I do take some ph 5.5 plain water and dump 1 bucket in the table and let it drain just too get any left over hydroton dust or what not. I use H20 in my res so each flood disinfects the table.I have never had to leech anything in a hydro or aero setup only in soil as soil is so hard to keep right.I dont use perlite or soiless mix in any hydro or aero unit as its too much a pain in the ass as its so small and light it floats and clogs hoses and pumps. I always use rockwool and hydroton as its labor free and has enough weight it doesnt drift.


----------



## southfloridasean (Mar 15, 2008)

Good looking Fletch. The Ebb & Flow thing is new to me. You know Im a big aero fan.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 15, 2008)

Yeah the flood tables were where I got my feet wet so to speak in hydroponics.Then I wen aero but I lke to switch up once in awhile..Got some new pics coming shortly for this setup


----------



## southfloridasean (Mar 15, 2008)

Are the yields pretty nice in EBB Filthy? I saw a dude grow like 13 plants under one 600 watt HPS & it looked like he received a significant yield put he never thru any numbers for LBS out there


----------



## southfloridasean (Mar 15, 2008)

Fletch I noticed in some of the earlier pics that you had the rockwool cubes right at the top of the pots but not towards the bottom. Is there a reason for that? I would assume that the rockwool would sit right at the bottom on top of the hydroton. Let me know, thanks.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 16, 2008)

If you keep up with your tables and ppm and ph ebb yields are great.This 3x3 table had 12 plants but one wasnr growing so I took it out so there are actually 12 in there under 1 600 watt light so you will see th end yield.Itll be a little surprise to me too as Im using a different nute I havent used before and 2 strains I havent really grow before.The pots I fill about 1/4 full of hydroton then I place my 4x4 rockwool cubes on top of that then fill hydroton around the cubes.In the first couple shot I was low on hydroton so they werent filled up to the top of the cubes but I went and grabbed some more and topped off as the hydroton on top of the cubes helps keep alage off the cubes and helps hold moisture


----------



## southfloridasean (Mar 16, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing that yield Filthy


----------



## southfloridasean (Mar 16, 2008)

Filthy will you be using clearex or aything similar for salt build up on the hydroton?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 16, 2008)

Probablly not unless I see an issue star to form otherwise I will use some in the last week to help flsuh the plants


----------



## southfloridasean (Mar 17, 2008)

What up with the pics Filthy?


----------



## yourboy333 (Mar 17, 2008)

damn you need a better camera or turn off the light but good shit tho nice setup.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 17, 2008)

do you think he actually takes blurry pics on purpose?


maybe its a reason why all of his pics arent clear!!!!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 17, 2008)

Yeah I hate to spend money so my little 5 meg camera doesnt do so well on close ups.I dont mess with my lights when they are on schedule so turning them off duing a cycle aint gonna happen..Heres some more pictures.You can see the sativa side of the swee purple as they grow about 2 inches aday and now I am tyong them over slightly. All the real tall are sweet purple and just getting some purple.They should be almost black purple in a bout 2 weeks..


----------



## JayDRO (Mar 18, 2008)

plants are looking great. cant wait till those swell up.


----------



## southfloridasean (Mar 18, 2008)

Any pruning Filthy or are you just growing bushes?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 18, 2008)

Didnt prune wish I had lollipopped though as some have taken more then thier fair share of real estate lol.Next time will do a lollipop round or a more indica grow in this setup.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 25, 2008)

Another week another dollar.Few updates of the little flood table in the conveted tent.I rearranged the plants as the sweet purple are sativa heavy and got to tall and I couldnt bend anymore so I moved them to the outside.I see the sweet purple isnt going purple fast like in soil. Has same look and smell but not that dark black purple color. The bb is coming slowly but now they are directly under the light which is a 600 watt enhanced spectrum so hopefully they will jump.I started to add some fox farm Tiger bloom to help set the bud sides more and in 2 weeks will add some gravity and see if these will be done in about 4 weeks I guessing.Nothing beats my favorite aero grows which a journel will be coming on those soon too.I did add some nitrogen to this last res change to help with the heavy flower switch over and to help nutrient uptake


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 25, 2008)

The smell from the 2 strains mixing is quit weird it has a dirty menthol effect when I open the tent door lol sounds delicious right. The sweet purps are much stronge smelling then the BB


----------



## King Toast (Mar 25, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> Ok well I have promised to show some new stuff I had in the workings so here is a little bit showing a basic 3x3 flood table in a diy convert hydrohut style grow tent.What I have here basically is my grow tent I made,3x3 table,20 gallon res, 1 150 gph pump,pvc table I built ,1 of my converted 4 tube t8 commercial florescent fixtures and then plants in 4x4 rockwool in 6 inch square pots with hydroton. The total cost for the entire shown setup was less then $165 usd.The pvc table I build from 1 1/2 inch pvc pipe and connectors.The table is an american hydro ponics table cost $50 with fittings.The light setup cost me $40 for the fixture, bulbs and cord.The pump was $10.The res was $3.The tent setup cost me $40 total with the material and frame I had to build.The unit was a particular storage type unit that was designed to use clamps to hold it to your cieling joist and hand there so I saw it bought it custom build a 3/4 inch pvc farme for it and then I use fusion plastic bonding spray on paint and did the inside white and the outside matte black. This made the basic design and then I built a quick stand leveled the table and hooked it up. Now I do have a co2 injection system on it not shown as I wont use it til another week. I also have 2 4 inch inline fans setup I removed for pictures.1 will send air out and 1 will take air in of course all timed against the co2 injections.There is a small oscalating fan on the floor moving co2 upward after it falls and another $5 clip on fan to blow on the plants circulating the air around them.This whole setup including the co2 fans and the hps light for later ran me about $275 including the rockwool, hydroton and pots after shopping around...This will be its first go around so we will see if it works well. The tent can actually accept a 4x4 table but its tight so I figure the 3x3 table was dirt cheap so why not use it.I have 12 plants in it was gonna do 16 but will see how this goes..Now some pictures that show the outside and some of the sweet purple and BB clones just going in..Yeah they llo little rough as Im nursing the BB as its the hardest plant on earth to clone..Ok will post shortly some reason server rejected some pictures..


I was wondering what the tent is made out of? Can you steer me in the right direction for details of using the material to seal up a closet growing space?


----------



## southfloridasean (Mar 25, 2008)

Filthy the grow looks excellent. I wanted your opinion on a short commercial strain. I like big bud & chronic so far but I need to know what else is out there for sog grows.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 26, 2008)

This particular tent is from a companyy that make mini storage closets that you hang from floor or cieling joists then I went to modifying it.It comes in a light green colo which isnt any good so thats gets changed with Fusion white and black spray paint the inside gets 3 coats white and the outside gets 2 coats black. The door is clear see thru so that gets 4 coats inside and 4 black outside so its light proof. The unit is mad out of similar stuff that tose blue tarps are made of.Im not gonna give the company name as these will probably be in my sales line up.Then instead of using hangers to keep it up I built a custom pvc frame inside and then buit a simple pvc table stand out of 2 inch pvc pipe and fittings....A good commercial short strain...Stay indica as much as possible..Bubblegum is excellent shorter heavy producer strain or there is a plant called 2 Pounder which is fairly short can finsih around 3 feet that is called 2 Pounder because it can yield up to 2 lbs but averages 550-600 grams inside.Let me think of some other ones that might even be shorter for ya and Ill post back


----------



## southfloridasean (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanksfor the input Filthy. I did some research & I see that mazar, hindu kush, thc bomb, top44 & afghan are also some very short but high yielding starins. I dont like sativas,to tall & leggy & way tomuch to manicure & control.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah Im not much for sativas so I usually never grow but the sweet purp is about part indica and I never had it and the purple looked nice so I figured wy not get the seeds when I did as they were only $22 shipped..Just started to germ some seeds grom TGA called The Flav which is a Romulan x space queen cross so should be good.I also got some Agent Orange from them but gonna save those for a bit


----------



## southfloridasean (Mar 27, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> Yeah Im not much for sativas so I usually never grow but the sweet purp is about part indica and I never had it and the purple looked nice so I figured wy not get the seeds when I did as they were only $22 shipped..Just started to germ some seeds grom TGA called The Flav which is a Romulan x space queen cross so should be good.I also got some Agent Orange from them but gonna save those for a bit


Whats a reliable company to get seeds from? I tried Attitude & they fucking suck. Placed my oder 30 days ago & still have not received. Their customer service is also the same. Never again yo.


----------



## netjet03 (Mar 27, 2008)

Why do you need a controller? Why can't you just pump the water straight to the pots and back?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 27, 2008)

mmm that's odd. attitude got my shit here in less than 10 days


----------



## southfloridasean (Mar 27, 2008)

LB my experience has not been good with them. Word to mother. Its been like 5 days since they promised another tracking # & I still have not received it. Once you get the delivery confirm with them they will send you out a new order if you do not receive it. Spent $170 & no goods, I guess you can say they saw me coming. lol.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 27, 2008)

best of luck my friend.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 27, 2008)

Net Im not sure what you mean by controller all I use is my pump on a timer for the floods.I mean if you want to come back 8 times a day everyday at exacttimes and turn the pump on wait 15 minutes then unplug it you can but I have alot of stuff to do so a $5 timer will do it for me its well worth it????


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 31, 2008)

Ok its been about another week of flowering with this flood table and tent setup. The sweet purple apparently will not be purple being grown in hydro as it has very little if any purple color.When I grew it in soil it started purple and finished dark purple.These sweet purple clones came from the smae mother but apparently grows different then when in soil the buds are much larger and stickier but hav e alighter green color with white crystals instead of purple with purple crystals.Smell is a lot strong in hydro also. The BB are just starting to get some fill in but alot slower behind then the sweet purps as I think the BB mom I used is a weak genitic choice so she will be cycled out and replaced by a better one. I also just started a new strain from subcool TGA seeds called The Flav which is spacequeen xromulan so as soon a s ai get a good mommy you will see that grown hydro or in a table.It ll be a completely new strain for me as its veryu new so we will expiremnt with a few grow methods to see what we get. Anyways heres some pictures>i snapped some with the hps light on then as it went out grabbed some with just the camera flash to try to show the sweet purpl cola sizes which seems this plant is a very good yielder..


----------



## southfloridasean (Mar 31, 2008)

Couple Colas are looking Fat Filthy


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 31, 2008)

Yeah the sweet purps main colas are the biggest and then each plant has about 30 golfball or bigger nugs but the BB is lagging like I said. Still at least 4 weeks left before Id even consider any harvesting probably longer with the BB.


----------



## southfloridasean (Apr 1, 2008)

So it looks like the 600 will do work with certain strains. Thats a 4 x 4 your using right?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 1, 2008)

No I grabbed a 3x3 table since they were under $50 locally then had the old 600 watt magnetic light I grabbed on ebay for $35 so used them together.Next time I will use a different reflector has that old barrel one isnt right for this coverage. A 4x4 table will fit.I think I will aslo lower the stand 6 inches and use a low profile res that way I can gain some hight and get light over all the tops and not have to move them to the edges.The dutch master nutes did out but not as good as fox farm so I will not be using them again I dont think. Next nutes to try I will go grab maybe some canna as I have been curious on those too


----------



## southfloridasean (Apr 1, 2008)

Seen. Yo Filthy Im doing some research on norml, some states I like is NC & Ohio for more reasons than one. How is it in O town?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 1, 2008)

Whats O town? Ohio? Never lived there so dont know


----------



## southfloridasean (Apr 1, 2008)

My fault but I need a change pretty soon. Trust me.


----------



## southfloridasean (Apr 1, 2008)

Your storage is full


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 1, 2008)

sorry its open now


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 12, 2008)

Been a bit since I added any pics to this post so gonna update some..Im at about 2 weeks til harvest for most of the plants the sweet purple for sure.The Blueberry I might let just keep going after the large sweet purps are out as the BB is real real slow and will have more room and light after the sweet come out. The sweet purple isnt gonna be dark solid purple like it comes out in soil but it did get a nice light purple hue similar to other so called purple strains.They have about 60% orange hairs and trichs are just starting to get a milky look to some so I added my dose of Humbodlt counties gravit to harden the flowers for about a week then will do res change to flush the purple for a week take them down and then go back to the reg feed cycle for the BB.Anyways heres a few pics of whats going on...and just in case someone sees and points out the brown on the leaves yeah I know thats what happens when your light is just a bit too close.I got some burns from the 600 watt light as room has gotten tight so I just slide the bulb mount up 6 inches inside the reflector to gain some distance as it was about 6 inches from few tops and fan leaves so it made some burn blemishes but thats fixed


----------



## JayDRO (Apr 12, 2008)

look good fletch.


----------



## southfloridasean (Apr 12, 2008)

Shits looking up Fletch with the 600. Wats your anticipated yield?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 12, 2008)

well I went into the grow with 12 pots lost 1 and a second I dont know it grew but never grew well and had ragged leaves so its there but wont yield but a tiny nug so basically 10 pots.My goal was 8-10 oz dry on this since I never grew this BB before and first time sweet purple in a hydro grow only grew 4 plants like it in soil before. I have been trying to guage whats in there and I can say I should reach the 8 dry oz I was shooting for from this 3x3 table Ill post and let the weight be known once I harvest


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 18, 2008)

So another week and decided it was time to take some of the main top colas from the sweet purple plants. I have 5 sweet purps in there 4 BB and one of my normal indica strains.So I cut the sweet purp tops and left the ret of the plants to get a nother week or so of good unblocked light.I have a few pics of the untrimmed tops which made it little easier to see some of the purp as mentioned before the sweet purple was almost black purple in soil but in hydro its a very light purple/pink with green leaves completely different look.Anyways the wet trimmed weight was 16 3/4 oz from the 4 plant tops which was much better then I was hoping for as that should dry close to almost my whole hoped gosal dry weight and the rest of those 4 plants look like they will yield another 6-9 wet oz and I havent even touched the BB so Im happy. First time using Dutchmaster nutes and they did well. they didnt crystalize as heavy as FoxFarm nutes but did well and the late addition of the humbodlt countys gravity and Fox Farm Beastie Bloomz was very impressive.Buds are rock hard and very very heavy.so without more rambling heres some pics trimeed and untrimmed then a few shots of whats still growing.Might not be able to read but I put a tape measure to show size which was 22 inches long on the colas


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 19, 2008)

I will post back more when I yank the rest of the sweet purps and the BB from this grow or if questions arise.


----------



## southfloridasean (Apr 19, 2008)

They look nice Filthy. Yo Filthy you ever used one of those Flip Flop relays on any of your grows?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 20, 2008)

I have seen the flip flops but I dont really have a need for one ever.I have multiple light setup and none of my grow areas are close to each other so I wouldnt have any use for it.I use digital switchable ballast so no real need for it. I know some people trying the new dutch method of alternating spaced lights where you have like 8-10 lights then you use flip flops to control the lights so only 5 are on at any one time they switch every other hour and the lights are setup in a pattern so you get overlap this way you cover twice as much are but use half the power. Just toy have a single flip flop isnt worth the money to me as I could get a whole second 600 watt setup for half the price of the flip flop


----------



## southfloridasean (Apr 20, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> I have seen the flip flops but I dont really have a need for one ever.I have multiple light setup and none of my grow areas are close to each other so I wouldnt have any use for it.I use digital switchable ballast so no real need for it. I know some people trying the new dutch method of alternating spaced lights where you have like 8-10 lights then you use flip flops to control the lights so only 5 are on at any one time they switch every other hour and the lights are setup in a pattern so you get overlap this way you cover twice as much are but use half the power. Just toy have a single flip flop isnt worth the money to me as I could get a whole second 600 watt setup for half the price of the flip flop


I understand but the flip flop method Im talking about is different. 

The one Im referring to can work with 2-6 (or whatever) bulbs per room timed by the same timer,now that's maximizing your ballasts power. 
With the two-4-two your energy spike will drop from 27/amps every time you turn those bad boys on,to 7/amps every time the power is relayed from room to room. 

I put some examples below. This will cause for the end grower to have two grow rooms but at different interval's.


----------



## southfloridasean (Apr 20, 2008)

Heres the flip flop relay for hydrofarm ballast. You can check it here 
TWO-4-TWO - X-CART. Powerful PHP shopping cart software


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 20, 2008)

So what your liking about the flip flop is it can turn multip[le ballasts on at the same time in 2 rooms?Im not following.If you turn 6 lights on your not gonna get a 7 am spike you will get a spike from ever ballast that comes on.The only way to delay the spike is if it turns 1 light on every 15 minutes then you will spike 7 amps 6 times still showing a 24 amp spike in an hour period which now you have an odd ball light schedule so a true 12/12 can not be setup.I use a desiganated high amp timer for a room that has more then 2 1000 watt lights that will allow me up to 6 lights to safely be turned on together without a breaker trip as its hardwired with its own 40 amp breaker.Not sure If thats what your meaning or if Im missing why youd need the flip flop to control 2 seperate rooms if you have enough ballasts.Like I said I dont need them as I have plenty of lights from over the years but if your starting all new and wanted to minimized the need for buying lets say over 12 ballast then yeah I can see the benefits but me I have a few dozen ballast on hand and my grow areas are usually a few miles apart so they cant be linked.


----------



## southfloridasean (Apr 20, 2008)

with the flip flop relay the balast never turns off. Lets say I had two 1000s in flowering room A & the timer was set at 7am to come on & 7pm to come off. At 7pm the the flip flop relay would then transfer the power of the two 1000 watt bulbs from flowering room A to flowering room B at 7pm until the next day at 7am. This would allow me to run two different flowering rooms with an easy ebb & flow grow therefore making me yield more every 6-8 weeks. The ballast are constantly running 24/7 instead of coming on & off all the time showing spikes in the electricity & so forth.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 21, 2008)

so the only thing your looking to gain in this setup is to stop a 2 millisecond soike of the exact same amperage which wont show any different then a common power surge? That way wouldnt make any difference to me at all as Its cheaper to just have another ballast or 2 setup on a hydrofarm dedicated hardwire timer as it does the same for half the cost, but like I said in a multiple room with say 6 lights in each then it would help but for 1 or 2 lights in 2 rooms not much advantage except another recepticle to watch.Really I dont see any advantages overall for it unless you grow the new dutch way Ill find the name of that method and post back I forgot what its called


----------



## southfloridasean (Apr 21, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> so the only thing your looking to gain in this setup is to stop a 2 millisecond soike of the exact same amperage which wont show any different then a common power surge? That way wouldnt make any difference to me at all as Its cheaper to just have another ballast or 2 setup on a hydrofarm dedicated hardwire timer as it does the same for half the cost, but like I said in a multiple room with say 6 lights in each then it would help but for 1 or 2 lights in 2 rooms not much advantage except another recepticle to watch.Really I dont see any advantages overall for it unless you grow the new dutch way Ill find the name of that method and post back I forgot what its called


Filthy thanks for the input. Its appreciated. Just looking for new ways to maximize the growing experience.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 21, 2008)

Give it a try and let me know what ya think of the flip flop setups maybe when I see it in action I can find a use for it for me too..Tooks osme more pics heres a few pictures showing a little more taken from the tent .Took another 3 1/2 oz of sweet purple out of the tent and then 2 oz of BB hard as rocks..First pics show the BB before trim and then trimmed in the hand then the rest are before and after trim sweet purple nugs then on a scale


----------



## southfloridasean (Apr 21, 2008)

looking good Fletch


----------



## GangstaChronic (Jan 27, 2010)

thanks for posting this


----------



## TheTruthSeeeker (Jan 13, 2011)

I dont support this site any longer but you can find me at http://www.speedyseedz.com/forum/ its a much better site and the ownwer isnt a dick who steals your posts and locks you out when you ask to have your account removed for saftey needs. Careful posting here


----------

